# Estação LACROSSE  WS 2355



## paparazi (6 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

Olá a todos.

Sou iniciante nisto de meteorologia não percebo quase nada, mas um amigo comprou esta estação e agora gostaria-mos de colocar os dados por ela criados na internet onde todos possam aceder.

1º-  será que é possivel?? 

2º- qual o programa para o fazer

3º- existe alguma coisa para nao ter sempre um pc ligado para eniar os dados?

se puderem ajudar agradecia

obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (7 Ago 2011 às 14:22)

Oi,

Primeiro que tudo bem vinsdo a esta casa.

A primeira coisa que vocês tem de fazer é um RS para esse sensor não sofrer e não dar temperatura erradas.

Em segundo lugar que software vocês estão a usar?

Zona centro, de onde ?

Fica bem.


----------



## paparazi (7 Ago 2011 às 19:21)

ola 

Peço desculpa não me ter apresentado.

o programa é o :  HeavyWeather  não sei se será bom ,mas foi o que se arranjou para experimentar

sim a protecção para o sensor vou ter que fazer uma ou comprar

Sou de Cardigos  bem no centro de Portugal

Abraços


----------



## lsalvador (8 Ago 2011 às 08:16)

Oi, podes usar o Cumulus que é gratuito e dá para essa estação.

Já tras as ligações para o Wunderground, um website pré-feito.

É zona rural ou cidade onde voces tem a estação montada?

Fica bem.


----------

